# Who's Dave & Darla!?



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Random exploring out in the west desert today... over the years I've seen many old water trough/tank setup things and they are all spray painted with "Dave & Darla"... anyone know who they are? Do they just like to vandalize or did they own those setups at one time? Curious minds have been wanting to know! Lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have no idea. But a few years down the road they will be historical inscriptions. Pretty much anything over 50 years old is considered historical. It's going to get ugly.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I have no idea. But a few years down the road they will be historical inscriptions. Pretty much anything over 50 years old is considered historical. It's going to get ugly.


I guess I'm a "historical" individual then and then some.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like one of those tacky radio shows. Dave and Darla in the moooorning on 97.3 FM!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I know an older couple named Dave and Darla. dunno if they could've been the culprits or not though. Dave recently passed away but used to own Trader's Den, a local gun store here in Logan. His wife Darla went on to become mayor of Logan some 20 years ago or so. Who knows how they might have spent their more adventurous youth.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to bet it has something to do with this:








Rub-a-Dub-Dub @ Dave & Darla's Pony Express Spa


Use a smartphone or GPS device to navigate to the provided coordinates. Look for a micro hidden container. When you find it, write your name and date in the logbook. If you take something from the container, leave something in exchange. The terrain is 1.5 and difficulty is 1.5 (out of 5).




www.geocaching.com




Dang good chance the red 4Runner belongs to them...lic plate is visable if you have the ability to look it up.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I know exactly where you talking about. I Was there a week ago.


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> I know exactly where you talking about. I Was there a week ago.


I've seen them in lots of spots. Down to delta and even up and west of the salt lake.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I know an older couple named Dave and Darla. dunno if they could've been the culprits or not though. Dave recently passed away but used to own Trader's Den, a local gun store here in Logan. His wife Darla went on to become mayor of Logan some 20 years ago or so. Who knows how they might have spent their more adventurous youth.


 My memory is bad, it was Dennis and Darla I was thinking of. Maybe Dave was just an old flame...


----------

